# Axilla abscess/Sebaceous cyst removal??



## keke74 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to be sure that 10060 or 10061 would be appropriate for the below procedure.

11 blade scalpel use to make incision across body of abscess. A forcep & manual pressure used to remove contents of abscess cavity which appeared to be an infectious sebaceous cyst. Abscess cavity rinsed & packed with iodoform gauze packing.

I'm leaning towards 10061 but just wanted to get another opinion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mojo (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree with 10061.


----------

